# Agent Luis E. Gomez-Crespo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Agent Luis E. Gomez-Crespo

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Friday, July 15, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 24
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 15, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Charged with murder

Agent Luis Gomez-Crespo was shot and killed when he attempted to take action during a robbery while off duty.

Agent Gomez-Crespo, his father, and another officer were in a restaurant while off duty when a man entered and announced a robbery. When the three identified themselves as officers the man opened fire, striking Agent Gomez-Crespo five times. His father, who also serves with the Puerto Rico Police Department, and the other off duty officer were also shot and wounded.

The suspect turned himself in at a local police station and was charged with one count of murder of a law enforcement officer and two counts of attempted murder.

Agent Luis Gomez-Crespo had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for four years and was assigned to the South Trujillo Alto Precinct. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and parents.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in piece


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------

